# Stickerless 3x3 mods



## SHualong (Jul 22, 2015)

Would it be possible to make a barrel (cylinder) or a ball puzzle out of a stickerless 3x3 speedcube and if yes, how?
Thanks.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 22, 2015)

SHualong said:


> Would it be possible to make a barrel (cylinder) or a ball puzzle out of a stickerless 3x3 speedcube and if yes, how?
> Thanks.


The only problem is how it will look. It's very hard to colour the plastic so it might be a bit of a mess.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> The only problem is how it will look. It's very hard to colour the plastic so it might be a bit of a mess.



You have to update your WR website :^) some are outdated, especially after worlds 

Btw. Why not taking a white cube and spray painting the sides in its color? I really don't know if that works, because I haven't done a single mod in my life, so really no experience  just an idea


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> You have to update your WR website :^) some are outdated, especially after worlds
> 
> Btw. Why not taking a white cube and spray painting the sides in its color? I really don't know if that works, because I haven't done a single mod in my life, so really no experience  just an idea


Unless it's a ball as soon as you make a move you will see the unpainted inner faces, Anyway, if you are using white plastic you might as well have stickers.


----------

